
The Walkman wasn't invented in Japan - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/17/world/americas/an-unlikely-trendsetter-made-earphones-a-way-of-life.html
======
jccalhoun
I found some pics of his device on a german site: [https://heureka-
stories.de/2-uncategorised/105-der-walkman-d...](https://heureka-
stories.de/2-uncategorised/105-der-walkman-die-ganze-geschichte.html)

